# Joomla 2.5 Modul Read More Content Slide down



## Webesek (25. April 2013)

Hi Leute ich such ein ( Modul / Plugin ) womit bei einem Beitrag den Text nach dem Readmore runter Sliden lassen kann ohne den Beitrag auf ner separaten Seite zu öffnen.

 wie z.b hier :

http://www.silktricky.com/#/home

 könnt Ihr mir da bitte weiterhelfen..?

 LG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. April 2013)

Hi,
probier mal diese Erweiterung aus:
http://extensions.joomla.org/extensions/news-display/article-elements/articles-tabs/14607

Ansonsten müsste man selbst ein Javascript schreiben. Setzt du zufällig jQuery ein?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Webesek (25. April 2013)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort.
Die Erweiterung funktioniert leider nicht so wie ich es gerne hätte.
Also Momentan benutze ich jQuery nicht aber wenn es eine simple Lösung gibt wieso nicht 

VG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. April 2013)

Hi,
kannst du spezifizieren wei sie den funktionieren sollte und wie sie jetzt aktuell funktioniert?
Also grundsätzlich ist ein Slide mit jQuery nicht so schwer zu implementieren über toggle Funktion.

Eine fertige Erweiterung kenen ich jetzt leider nicht für Joomla. Den jQueryerweiterungen werden ja wenn überhaupt erst für joomla 3 mit jQuery entickelt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Webesek (26. April 2013)

Hi, momentan wenn ich auf read more klicke, öffnet der komplette Beitrag in einer neuen Seite.
Ich will das wenn ich auf den Read more oder Button klicke, der rest Inhalt (Text,Video) sich nach unten slidet und beim zweiten klicken nicht mehr sichtbar ist.

Joomla 3.0 ist net so tragisch dann installiere ich einfach die 3.0 Version Hauptsache ich bekomme die Funktion hin 

VG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. April 2013)

Webesek hat gesagt.:


> Hi, momentan wenn ich auf read more klicke, öffnet der komplette Beitrag in einer neuen Seite.
> Ich will das wenn ich auf den Read more oder Button klicke, der rest Inhalt (Text,Video) sich nach unten slidet und beim zweiten klicken nicht mehr sichtbar ist.
> 
> Joomla 3.0 ist net so tragisch dann installiere ich einfach die 3.0 Version Hauptsache ich bekomme die Funktion hin
> ...



Das sollte die Erweiterung auch machen. Hast du Mootools geladen? Oder irgendwie Manuscript deaktiviert?


----------



## Webesek (26. April 2013)

Mootools hab ich nicht installiert und auch keine nichts deaktiviert..
Arbeite mit dem Wrapframework von yootheme. 
Der Code wird einfach so angezeigt.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. April 2013)

Hi,
hast du zufällig einen Link zur Seite das ich schauen kann ob Mootools deaktiviert ist?
Das Wrapframework hat jQuery für die Javascript Funktionen an Board. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie die nun mit Mootools umgehen.
Schau mal in den Einstellungen ob du irgendwo Mootools aktivieren oder deaktivieren kannst.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Webesek (27. April 2013)

Klar

http://20ways.de/


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. April 2013)

Hi,
könntest du da in einem Artikel mal ein Readmore-Bereich definieren?
Soweit wird Mootools und jQuery geladen das müsset also funktionieren. Außer du hast ein Konflikt drinnen. Aber eigentlich sollten die Themes von Yoothemes ja auch mit deren anderen Produkten zusammenarbeiten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Webesek (12. Mai 2013)

Hab den Readmore eingefügt aber das sliden ****t leider nicht auf der Hauptseite erst wenn ich auf readmore geklickt habe und auf der Artikel Seite bin erscheint das sliding. 

Ich will das Verlinken auf ne seperate seite untersagen die User sollen auf der Hauptseite bleiben.. lediglich den Text runtersliden.. 

Aber klappt irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Mai 2013)

Hi,
ich glaube es ist leichter dieses Plugin zu verwenden: http://www.joomlaworks.net/extensions/free-premium/tabs-sliders-for-articles-plugin
Entsprechend der Doku einbauen und auf der Startseite angeben das die Artikel komplett angezeigt werden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. November 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe mir letztens das Plugin Seitenumbruch mal näher angeschaut udn festgestellt das du damit eigentlich schon onboard eine Lösung für dein Problem mit dabei hättest.

Hier mal ein etwas ausführlicher Text über das Plugin:
http://www.fontface.de/weblog/jooml...zeichnis-tabs-oder-sliders-accordion-erzeugen

Grüße


----------

